# Photos of jazzy tackenberg 35x Caps



## joy.ingwersen (14 Juli 2009)

_Jazzy, mit bürgerlichen Namen Marlene Victoria Tackenberg machte als Mitglied der deutschen Hiphop Band Tic tac toe immer schon eine gute Figur. 
Mit wechselnden Haarfarben (und Haarlängen) wußte sie zu überaschen. 
Egal, ob sie kurz, lang, kahl oder Irokesenfrisur, sieht irgendwie alles bei ihr gut aus. Meint ihr nicht?
_
*Jazzy 1996 97*















*Jazzy 1998*



























*jazzy 1999*







*Jazzy 2000*



















*jazzy 2002_2003*











*jazzy 2004*















​


----------



## General (14 Juli 2009)

fürs erinnern


----------



## Rolli (14 Juli 2009)

:thx: für die Pics von Jazzy


----------



## Tokko (14 Juli 2009)

für die Bilder.


----------



## Punisher (15 Feb. 2011)

danke für die Kleine


----------

